

Ask HN: Alternatives to SOPA? - solipsist

If you haven't already, I'd recommend taking a look at some of the 12/5 SOPA hearing replays. See: http://www.reddit.com/r/SOPA/comments/nf5vo/complete_videos_from_1215_sopa_hearing/<p>I've found the beginning Part 4 especially interesting. For example, at around 11:30 in the video (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sc_cGRZNjLA&#38;feature=relmfu), the chair says that he is open to alternatives.<p><pre><code>  "If there is an alternative out there that the tech community, 
   or individuals within it, or companies within it, wants to 
   offer that would be a better way for them to make a 
   contribution and help us fight this crime on the Internet...
   I've been looking for that"
</code></pre>
So instead of boycotting SOPA, failing to implement it, or petitioning against it, why don't we try to propose alternatives?<p>If you had the opportunity to pitch an alternative to the House Judiciary Committee, what would it be?
======
wmf
[https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2011/12/alternative-sopa-
open-...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2011/12/alternative-sopa-open-process-
befitting-open-internet)

[http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/12/the-open-
act...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/12/the-open-act-
significantly-flawed-but-more-salvageable-than-sopaprotect-ip.ars)

